# ищу Pigini-accordion



## bombastic (22 Янв 2014)

Музыкант-исполнитель ищет варианты покупки аккордеона
эталон - Pigini
Super Bayan Sirius Piano , Nova piano, 45-47 в правой, 58 в левой.

голоса исключительно мастеровые - Artigiani, Binci, 
города - Москва, Санкт Петербург.

Если есть подобные мастеровые инструменты Scandalli, Bugari,
возможен срок Бу до 3х лет, но не более того, 
ищу гармошку с паспортом завода.


----------



## verakvfff (23 Янв 2014)

Могу договориться на фабрике "Pigini" по хорошей цене за новый. 
e-mail.:[email protected]


----------



## zet10 (23 Янв 2014)

Предлагаю новый Готововыборный Аккордеон "Скандалли -консерваторио",голоса Бинчи,диапазон 45 клавиш,цельнопланочный бас,цена 8500 евро.
Если интерисует могу выслать фото.


----------



## bombastic (24 Янв 2014)

Всё же, если у вас есть связи с представителями компании, прошу поделиться, я очень ищу этих людей!
офисы дилеров с офф сайта молчат.


----------



## zet10 (24 Янв 2014)

*bombastic*,
Это Вы кого об этом просите?
Если девушку Веру,то думаю это бесполезно,так как ни каких связей там просто нет,возможно что девушка просто живет где то по близости с фабрикой,что то краем уха слышала,и просто хотела таким способом заработать,авось получится?!...
Это уже далеко не первый случай подобного "авантюризма".


----------



## bombastic (25 Янв 2014)

я просто ищу дополнительно людей, занимающихся дилерством в "пределах разумного". Это определение навеевается, когда сравниваешь - вот, студент консерватории, пиджини за 10 тыс. Евро.
А вот дилер, предлагает тебе тот же пиджини за 15-17 тыс.
Я просто ищу честных людей, берущих умеренную мзду за свой труд.


----------

